# Bubbles or Bounce ...mushroom ?



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

My friend shroom just bubbles up  what wrong with it ???? all still babies  let see when it get bigger 
No blue or actinic light just day light



phone pics look ugly


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

The polyps still small but skirts look pretty nice
SUM bounce mushroom ->


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

OK now, are these for sale? Interested if you do.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

blue ocean said:


> The polyps still small but skirts look pretty nice
> SUM bounce mushroom ->


SUM shroom looking beautiful  my friend shroom also insane with red orange and green skirt  , polyp still baby when those get bigger i belive it will look like SUM shroom


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> OK now, are these for sale? Interested if you do.


I will hook you up  i don't have SW tank for now , thinking rebuild this xmas


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

blue ocean said:


> The polyps still small but skirts look pretty nice
> SUM bounce mushroom ->


The picture taken by Patwa


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

$660/p with no BOUNCE and to much blue light 

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/09/30/...ushroom-highlights-discosoma-rhodactis-craze/


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Look very similar with my friend shroom  they sold in ebay for $660 , man killing me


----------

